# Which way do you push to the lift line



## dnguyenaz (Feb 10, 2010)

I used to skateboard. When I first started I pushed to my front but now I push to my back. Odd thing though that I think happened from skateboarding. I used to skate mongoose pushing with my front leg(I eventually started to push with my rear) so when I went to snowboarding, I ride goofy but when I unbind I push regular


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

I ride reg and push "in front". 

I always thought in skateboarding its called pushing "mongo", never knew that meant mongoose.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Behind. In front is just too awkward and uncomfortable.


----------



## mikemounlio (Oct 6, 2010)

If i have a friend close behind me in line i push in front if they are close in front i push behind me. I just do what i can when i can. If im out in the open the most of the time i push behind me. I dont skateboard tho.


----------



## 209Cali (Jan 11, 2010)

There's not an option for both?

I use both ways about equally, but I do seem to use the front more when I'm getting on lifts switch (opposite foot locked in then norm, I ride goofy so my left leg is locked in a binding and push w/ my right foot). I prob. do this because I ride a skateboard goofy and push w/ my right foot, so it's the same on a snowboard :dunno:


----------



## leif (Dec 10, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> I can do it either way but I find that pushing from behind the board is easier and I can maintain better alignment with the board. When I see people skate by pushing in front, what I notice most often is they are flailing their board around a lot. People pushing with the foot behind the board have an easier time keeping the board sliding quietly.
> 
> Now, I will push from the front when traversing a hill when I am facing uphill to keep my toe edge locked in though.


This exactly. Most of the time it's behind, but if need be i wont hesitate to take it to the front. Learn to do it both ways, it helps in many situations to be able to make the quick switch up. Also, dont forget to fold down those highbacks to make it easier to cross over (and so they dont get crushed by the lift!).


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I do both. Front is the way I learned and I can go much faster, I lift the board and do kind of a walk thing. Back, the board never leaves the snow and it's more comfortable, but slower.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

I think I voted wrong. I push with my back foot. Skateboarding background.

I also didn't know Mongo was short for Mongoose. Not that it makes much more sense, but its still cool to know.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

sook said:


> I think I voted wrong. I push with my back foot. Skateboarding background.
> 
> I also didn't know Mongo was short for Mongoose. Not that it makes much more sense, but its still cool to know.


Sook, you always push with your back foot regardless on a snowboard, the question is whether you push with your back foot in front of the board or behind.

I can do both, but in most cases pushing from behind gives me way more stability and speed. Depending on where I'm pushing, pushing from the front can be more beneficial, but in most cases pushing from the back is way better.

Pushing from the back takes some getting used to, it's really awkward at first, but once you get it down it really makes skating much better.


----------



## S4Shredr (Oct 23, 2009)

Both, it depends on which side I have space to put my foot down in the lift line...

If im trying to move fast, in front


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

I think people are talking about two different concepts here. Mongo stance has to do with using your forward foot to push the board forward. I think that the OP was talking about using the rear foot either along the toe edge of the board versus the heel edge of the board. Is that correct?

I always push with my rear foot, sometimes along the toe edge of the board but most of the time along the heel edge of the board. I sprained my MCL last winter, and pushing with my foot along the heel edge of the board twists my knee less than when I push along the toe edge of the board.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Toecutter said:


> I think people are talking about two different concepts here. Mongo stance has to do with using your forward foot to push the board forward. I think that the OP was talking about using the rear foot either along the toe edge of the board versus the heel edge of the board. Is that correct?
> 
> I always push with my rear foot, sometimes along the toe edge of the board but most of the time along the heel edge of the board. I sprained my MCL last winter, and pushing with my foot along the heel edge of the board twists my knee less than when I push along the toe edge of the board.


I'm pretty sure that's what he's talking about, I've never seen anyone push a snowboard with their back foot strapped in and their forward foot pushing. That just seems really strange.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Both but more with my front as learned with skating. I agree that back is a bit smoother, but I can push with more force from the front while "flailing the board around" (c) Snowolf. That made me laugh because it is PAINFULLY true and sometimes I trip when I'm trying to push with a lot of force.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

HoboMaster said:


> I'm pretty sure that's what he's talking about, I've never seen anyone push a snowboard with their back foot strapped in and their forward foot pushing. That just seems really strange.


Let's all try it and see who can knock over the most people in the lift line.


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

I grew up skateboarding so it might seem like I should push with my foot in front but for some reason I've always pushed with my foot behind the board (heel-side edge)

I can go soo much faster with my foot behind the board.

Sometimes I try to push with my front foot but I don't think I'm flexible enough to do it properly, it just feels really awkward, uncomfortable, clumsy, and slow.

--

My front binding is at about 9 degrees so its hard for me to twist all the way so I can push in front of the board. I think if I had my binding ducked out way more, like 30 degrees, then I'd have an easier time pushing in front.


----------



## gregc4 (Dec 13, 2010)

I see people use the back foot in the binding technique quite often but I have never tried it. 

Anyhow, I do both and think pushing from behind gives more control. It also allows me to give a really solid push when I want to put foot on stomp pad and slide a little. I also think it is easier to stand with your foot behind you when your just standing in the line waiting to move.


----------



## lareaper (Aug 4, 2009)

I ride regular and have my front foot in the binding and push off with my back foot. I almost always have it behind the board unless for some reason I have to do it the other way.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

I can do both, but I think from behind looks better and is more stable


----------



## cadencesdad (Nov 18, 2008)

Me and my son both ride regular and I push behind, and he pushes in front. He tried behind but says it feels un-natural. I just think it
looks WAAAY more exausting pushing in front. It just looks like it takes SO much energy to do it that way. One push behind and I can stand on my 
board for bit, while he makes 3 awkward steps in front.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

LOL, it depends how my front leg feels, sometimes it's nice to stretch and push from the back and other times I don't mind having it on the other side. Also it depends how close people are to me and where I'm trying to get on the lift.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Behind and Mongo. Basically I unstrap my front foot and skate switch. I ride goofy and push regular.


----------

